# BWA 2.0 TFSI PCV valve k - R differences



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi all

Recently I have been running my engine stationary for longish periods of time whilst playing with my car audio,

When I first picked the car up a nearly couple of years back I had fault codes suggesting that there was a problem with the EVAP system, but as it drove nicely (or so I thought...  ) I put it at the bottom of my to do list.

A few days back after going for a nice country lane drive I returned home and noticed the engine pulling and once in neutral reving every 10 seconds from 900 rpm to around 1800 rpm for a few seconds before dropping down to the normal 900 rpm tick over, which was also quite lumpy.

I checked on here to confirm my thoughts of it being a faulty PCV valve before a friend popped over with his OBDeleven to confirm the faults, they were - P1093,P0507,P2279 & P2187, all suggestion my initial diagnosis was correct.

I called TPS and was told that they are not currently dealing with the general public and so used a friends parts account at an Audi dealership to get a heady 10% discount (  ) on a PCV valve, gasket and air filter/engine cover mounting rubber! 

After fitting the parts, all is now well, in actual fact it's a helluva lot better than all well, it's an amazing difference! It's like a new car! Amazing how good car audio dulls the driving experience... 

Anyway, whilst I was looking on line I noticed that all the sellers and after market retailers seem to use a generic picture that does NOT show the new valve,

In the link below there is an explanation regards the "upgrade" to the new R version, but no picture, so I thought it might be handy for those looking for a new PCV valve to have a reference picture, here's the new R valve for a 2.0 BWA engine:-



















And here's a comparison of a K to R version picture:-



















Here's a link on all things PCV

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1965771

Good luck.


----------



## NotTayyeb (Dec 14, 2019)

That new type R valve of yours looks fairly similar to the type N valve I used a yesterday to replace my old type F valve.. Though the "type N" valve I used is apparently a "type N" equivalent made by Febi Bilstein, so not OE.. I wonder what the difference between the R and N valves is?


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

The only difference in my view is that one will fail before the other. The pcv seems to be something vag just can't get right, so many versions have been released.... Luckily it's a easy, cheap fix... Although I feel for those who are not mechanical minded, I'd hate to think what audi would charge for a pcv replacement fix.


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

What I would like to know is when replacing the pcv should you replace the breather pipes also?.... I didn't and have no issue, but I did notice a lot of build up in the pipes.

Should i clean them or replace them, if you clean them what do you use, throttle body cleaner?.... They seem very brittle..... Although I suspect cleaning or replacing the pipes would help the pcv from falling


----------



## NotTayyeb (Dec 14, 2019)

C00P5TT5 said:


> What I would like to know is when replacing the pcv should you replace the breather pipes also?.... I didn't and have no issue, but I did notice a lot of build up in the pipes.
> 
> Should i clean them or replace them, if you clean them what do you use, throttle body cleaner?.... They seem very brittle..... Although I suspect cleaning or replacing the pipes would help the pcv from falling


I wouldn't have thought the pipes would need to be replaced unless they're worn/perished or just brittle. And even then, worn/brittle hoses would cause a vacuum leak and so an engine management light on the dash... and the extra oil in the hoses would just burn itself off surely, so clean the pipes or don't, that oil wouldn't go back in the sump anyway.


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

NotTayyeb said:


> That new type R valve of yours looks fairly similar to the type N valve I used a yesterday to replace my old type F valve.. Though the "type N" valve I used is apparently a "type N" equivalent made by Febi Bilstein, so not OE.. I wonder what the difference between the R and N valves is?


That post reads like an enigma code message!  

I haven't a clue as to the answer...... :lol:


----------



## Jalo1548 (Aug 26, 2020)

Hi,

Any chance you still have a link for the genuine part from ebay?? I can't seem to find anything for that value other than those specced to 101-N. Would I be fine fitting this part anyway, it's only failed after 100k miles?

Thanks


----------



## NotTayyeb (Dec 14, 2019)

Jalo1548 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any chance you still have a link for the genuine part from ebay?? I can't seem to find anything for that value other than those specced to 101-N. Would I be fine fitting this part anyway, it's only failed after 100k miles?
> 
> Thanks


Hey mate,

The part number for the type R PCV valve is 06f129101r... Slap that into eBay and take your pick!

Although that being said, the type N I used has not given me any issues as of yet.

Cheers


----------

